# [APP] Simple Text - Great App!



## s15274n (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm a big fan of text icons on the dock bar... I've always done it with templates and photoshop, until now.

Here is the app:

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.redphx.simpletext&feature=search_result

Here is a screenshot of about 2 minutes using the app.... way too easy. I find myself making text icons all the time now.


----------



## drhonk (Jun 21, 2011)

Good find ..


----------

